# Id Tag For A Real 60's Gto



## the heckler (Nov 6, 2008)

howdy folks, this is my first post on your site. I have a restored a 1967 chevelle that I bought from a junk yard. It had the super sport emblems on it and me being young anaive at the time thought it was a real ss. later I discovered that it was a malibu. first 3 digits are the give away for those - 136 = malibu, 138 = ss. it turned into a very nice clone but it is just that.

ok now for the gto story. there is a 60's model that has been sitting behind a house in my hometown for several years. am going to finally inquire about it this weekend - hopefully with my wifes blessing.

are there magic numbers for the 60's model gto (it looks like a 66 or 67, but may be earlier) that I should verify ? the thing probably has a tree growing thru it by now, but I have the hankerin to get me one of these jewels. maybe put the wife in it and race the clone ss when we get done...
thanks, kevin in alabama


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

the heckler said:


> howdy folks, this is my first post on your site. I have a restored a 1967 chevelle that I bought from a junk yard. It had the super sport emblems on it and me being young anaive at the time thought it was a real ss. later I discovered that it was a malibu. first 3 digits are the give away for those - 136 = malibu, 138 = ss. it turned into a very nice clone but it is just that.
> 
> ok now for the gto story. there is a 60's model that has been sitting behind a house in my hometown for several years. am going to finally inquire about it this weekend - hopefully with my wifes blessing.
> 
> ...



Kevin in Alabama:

If the GTO is a 1966 or later model, the first three digits of a GTO VIN would be "242." If its a 1964 or 1965, go to the "GTO Alley" website, where it will give you information about the VIN and Data Plate (prior to 1966, the GTO was a LeMans option). You may want to consider using Pontiac Historical Services to give you information (cost about $50) about the car and its original options. Good luck and Go Tide.


Regards, Paul.


----------



## the heckler (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for the reply. from the road you can only see the front left fender. it appears to be a 66 or 67 but from years past I think it had the right emblems and such in place. I guess its kind of like the chevelles (66/67) with the grill/hood and the rear panels being the main difference between the two. just hope its got a 4 speed and an owner willing to part with it. will try to take some photos of it and post them to get some expert feedback. will also right down the vin info.. another concern too is that has been outdoors all of these years....
bout time the tide was on top again - am a huge fan.... ramer jammer yellahammer 
ROLL TIDE ROLL !!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you can, try and get the info off the body tag.

Another site you can refer to for vehicle ID'ing is Ultimate GTO

1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

1967 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## the heckler (Nov 6, 2008)

hate to seem like an idiot here - and if was a chevelle I could find it blindfolded. where is it located on the poncho ? like i say am pretty sure it is a 66/67.....thanks..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

should be on the engine side of the firewall, up top on the drivers side.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Something else that you may wanna do: inside the drivers side doorsill there should be a silver (at least there is for my year - 1967) tag with the VIN number on it. You may want to cross-check with the firewall tag to make sure that the numbers match. 

I've only seen it once in 10 years in the Pontiac hobby - and it was a result of someone who took the tag from the firewall of an authentic (and probably wrecked or unrestoreable) GTO, put it onto a LeMans and tried pawning it off as a GTO.

If this car has sat for a long time, it's highly unlikely that this would happen, but I'm just saying use caution. There are too many dishonest people out there who are in it for the money with otherwise no regard for the hobby.

Good luck with it. Bring back the information on the firewall tag and most of us here could probably tell you all about the car and a few of its options.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

64 to 67 had that plate on the door sill 68 tp 72 had it on the upper front of the cowl near the fender


----------



## the heckler (Nov 6, 2008)

sounds like the same place as my 67 chevelle. hope to get over there this evening and check it out. thanks again for the help folks and if there is any more advice on the subject feel free to post...


----------

